# SA: Maiden Voyage



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Picked up the new stealth this morning, after some tinkering and making up a trolley with Minny we thought we ought to blood her..


Armed with tadpoles for bait and bacon for burley we managed six snapper! south of the breakwall. Top effort and an excellent kayak - totally love it! Onya Minny


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice photo of my shed,
looks like she needs a good clean up.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you the big bad wolf Salty,
I here you huff and puff a bit,
Bens house is made of straw..hehehe


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice looking stealth Ben.. Can't wait to see them together out on the water.... Together with Minny of course.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Haha, atleast ours aint on high heels  
Sure does need a clean minny, just like my mud hut.. one day..

Sure thing Leoboy, will be great fun - cheers mate


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Sseems everyone is on to the carp these days. Ps nice yak.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Good going Benji, glad you got to test the fish hatch straight away.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Haha Thanks guys she sure is a good yak! And what is with all the carp.. ?? haha.. funny QLD buggers


----------

